# Safe to use Glue gun to stick wood?



## Harry H (9 Feb 2019)

Is it safe to use glue gun to secure wood? The packaging of the sticks don't say anything about what's in them. Anyone used before?


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Feb 2019)

Yes completely safe but not very effective. There are other products on the market that will perform better at sticking hardscape together like JBL ProHaru Rapid. Also check out the cigarette filter method and the AS and superglue method 2:53mins in to the video.


----------



## Harry H (9 Feb 2019)

@Tim Harrison Thank you, I will check.


----------



## Simon Cole (10 Feb 2019)

Yes. We tried this with hot melt and got about half a dozen burns. You're better off using cool melt. Both will come loose under water, so are best avoided. Another option would be an epoxy putty like Milliput, but you would need to let this cure completely before it is safe to add to the aquarium.


----------



## Kalum (10 Feb 2019)

Bastel plastik, thank me later


----------



## Jayefc1 (10 Feb 2019)

Epoxy putty set rock hard


----------



## soggybongo (10 Feb 2019)

totally aquarium safe and sets under water, used it in my reef tank for attaching corals, takes about 12hr to set. go for the grey colour though. if you plan using it in an established aquarium it will turn your water milky for a few hour but totally harmless.

https://charterhouse-aquatics.com/s...MI1PaJx-Kw4AIVirftCh18HQJGEAQYAiABEgJB2vD_BwE


----------



## Harry H (10 Feb 2019)

I will try to use the glue gun and let it set, because wood is not in the tank yet, I am hoping to get it cured long enough to make it stick. I only need to glue one piece but it is on an angle and otherwise would move out of place very easy.
To give you a bit of context, here is how the scape looks so far.


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Feb 2019)

It might keep it in place long enough to hold it down while it soaks and becomes less buoyant. But it will probably work its way loose pretty quickly. The problem is that mini landscape rock is quite dusty, and the wood will undoubtedly expand once wet, and hot glue is fairly rigid once set, so over all it doesn't make for a particularly good permanent bond. That's why you need a bonding substance which is either flexible and/or can bond through loose particles, like the AS and superglue method.

I write from personal experience...


----------



## Fred13 (12 Feb 2019)

Another issue is the white mark glue leaves behind... Any solution about that?


----------

